# Rutland rally May 19th



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Just a reminder about this rally next month. we stayed at the site a couple of months ago and it was very pleasant. 

Rutland water is a superb area to visit with some lovely pubs and scenic locations to visit. 

So if you fancy an enjoyable few days it is worth a trip.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi everyone.

We are booked (of course) for Rutland and anyone who wishes to join us is welcome. Just ring site direct - see details in rally section.

As Stewart says, a number of very good pubs, and a village shop that caters for almost everything......

Sharon

lympic:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey Sharon, I thought those portraits I took of you were just for Keith. Now I see you have turned one into your avatar


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rutland*

Hi

Rutland area is lovely. Also for those into gardening, pay a visit to Barnsdale - this is where Geoff Hamiltons TV stuff was filmed.

I would love to come but anticipate still being vanless!

Rapide561


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Just in case anyone couldn't find the post
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-14547.html&highlight=rutland

I looked twice and couldn't find it lol

Karl


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

looking forward to it


----------

